# Electric distress light? Where to buy



## jack2 (Sep 26, 2009)

Does anyone know where I can buy an Electric distress light that flashes SOS that is USCG approved? I can not find one on sailnet, defender or west marine.


----------



## mdbee (May 2, 2007)

Some flashlights have that feature. I doubt they are USCG approved.

Here is one:Waterproof S.O.S. / Strobe / Marker / Flashlight

Google: flashlight sos signal


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

Do you mean a light that automatically flashes dot dot dot dash dash dash dot dot dot? Seems like it would be pretty easy to remember that and just use a handheld flashlight or spotlight? Maybe I'm missing something, that's been happening a lot lately)


----------



## chuck53 (Oct 13, 2009)

A friend of mine bought one at a marine yard sale the other day. He says if you have one, you don't have to have flares.
I've never heard that before but he's the kind of guy I would tend to believe on something like this.
Would like to get some kind of confirmation on it.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

I believe that the USA is signatory to SOLAS V, in which case _nothing_ allows you to dispense with flares.


----------



## chuck53 (Oct 13, 2009)

I looked at CG requirements. For boats under 16 feet, it says:
_Must carry approved visual distress signals for nighttime use._

It did not go into what was considered approved, but when you looked at requirements for over 16', it specifically mentioned day and night time flares

So maybe, the SOS type of lantern is all that is needed for under 16'


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

chuck53 said:


> I looked at CG requirements. For boats under 16 feet, it says:
> _Must carry approved visual distress signals for nighttime use._
> 
> It did not go into what was considered approved, but when you looked at requirements for over 16', it specifically mentioned day and night time flares
> ...


I think a standard flashlight qualifies for small boats.


----------



## chuck53 (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm going to ask around this weekend. There are a couple of guys at the marina who do Power Squadron courtesy checks as well as one who does it for the CG Aux.


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

chuck53 said:


> A friend of mine bought one at a marine yard sale the other day. He says if you have one, you don't have to have flares.
> I've never heard that before but he's the kind of guy I would tend to believe on something like this.
> Would like to get some kind of confirmation on it.


You can read the regs yourself here Federal Requirements.

The electrical torch meets the night requirement, provided it displays USCG approval.


----------



## Bell duetto (May 25, 2015)

Just found a Coast Guard approved SOS light. Of all things I was flying home from California and sat next to a guy from the BAY area. He showed me a light he said he bought online. Told me I might find it on SAILNET. I joined to search nothing here....then I texted him for the manufacturer. Company called Sirius Signal...very excited . Pile of old expired flares and wife didn't like the flare gun around our kids.

Why was this long in coming?


----------



## aloof (Dec 21, 2014)

Saw a boat a few nights ago flashing S-O-S-O-S... several miles out in the lagoon. So I tried to call the police. But no answer. I watched for a few minutes. Looked like they were moving. Then I could hear the motor. Then they went past. 100% okay. 100% oblivious to their signal. Ahhhh...the third world...pretty flashing lights. And by third world I mean to include all the bubba backwaters of the USA.

Almost nobody in the world is going to understand what you are signaling. "Oh look, honey, someone is doing fireworks!"

SARSAT...because it is not yet infected by complete morons.


----------



## capt jgwinks (Sep 24, 2013)

chuck53 said:


> A friend of mine bought one at a marine yard sale the other day. He says if you have one, you don't have to have flares.
> I've never heard that before but he's the kind of guy I would tend to believe on something like this.
> Would like to get some kind of confirmation on it.


Absolutely true. Sort of. You must have Day and Night signals. A USCG approved SOS light fills the need for the night signal, but you still need the Day signal, which would be a flag, smoke, or dye marker. Flares, aerial or hand held, fill both. I don't know if the SOS light actually exists, just because it's in the rules doesn't mean someone makes it. I've never seen one. My little LED Maglight does the automatic signal, but it's not approved. 
You're better off with the flares, IMO.


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

In Canada you need the flares - no emergency light can take their place.


----------



## Bell duetto (May 25, 2015)

I just went to their website Sirius Signal... I never really thought about all the expired flares. I've been sailing since childhood and don't even no anyone who actually used a flare..aside the fact they only last a few minutes...I like the 6 hour part. Say good by to flares on our boat. I'll never have to by them again....just ordered online it comes with the flag...so both day and night requirements are met. I'll post my reviews when I get the SOS light. I still can't believe this took so long to be available.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Bell duetto said:


> Just found a Coast Guard approved SOS light. Of all things I was flying home from California and sat next to a guy from the BAY area. He showed me a light he said he bought online. Told me I might find it on SAILNET. I joined to search nothing here....then I texted him for the manufacturer. Company called Sirius Signal...very excited . Pile of old expired flares and wife didn't like the flare gun around our kids.
> 
> Why was this long in coming?


Both the rocket flares and flare gun shoot a signal some hundred feet up into the sky, which no handheld SOS light can come close to doing. The handheld light will also be nearly useless on a small craft in rough weather, as the boat's movement will surely interfere with the SOS being seen as an SOS. Unless you do ALL your boating within line of sight of certain help, I believe it would be foolish to stop carrying flares and/or a flare gun.
Perhaps a lock box like for a firearm might be in order to keep your wife happy and your flares available for serious emergencies.
It used to be you could drop off out of date flares at a fire station. Perhaps you still can.


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

In Canada expired flares can be recycled at specified locations. Of course there is nothing wrong with keeping them on board as long as you have the required flares (non-expired) as well.

I agree an SOS light is not a real replacement for flares.


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

Bell duetto said:


> Just found a Coast Guard approved SOS light. Of all things I was flying home from California and sat next to a guy from the BAY area. He showed me a light he said he bought online. Told me I might find it on SAILNET. I joined to search nothing here....then I texted him for the manufacturer. Company called Sirius Signal...very excited . Pile of old expired flares and wife didn't like the flare gun around our kids.
> 
> Why was this long in coming?


Wow!!.. THERE's a misleading web site if ever I saw one. ...right from their opening statement that _"The SOS Distress Light is the first and only LED Visual Distress Signal Device accepted to completely replace dangerous and environmentally harmful pyrotechnic flares."_ ..but I'm sure they'll be glad they sold you one. 

FWIW, if you don't like pyrotechnic flares, the correct and *only* thing to buy is a Laser Flare. It's still classed as a flare, because that's what the regulations request: a flare.










There are a few on the market (yes, they're an LED Visual Distress Signal Device and yes, they've been available for a while now). The biggest difference I guess is the visibility range: with these laser flares it's 30 miles at night and 3-5 miles in the daytime - for up to five hours!

Sorry to say it, but from what I read what you've bought is no better than a Dolphin torch...

PS: I hand mine in to the Water Police, but I'm sure the USCG would be happy to take expired flares.


----------



## Bell duetto (May 25, 2015)

Wow, very interesting response. Let's clarify a few factual points for the carriage of PVDS in the US. first they must be at the ready and cannot be locked up. Second while I found lots of LED products this is the only one that is Coast Guard compliant. Here in the US we have only to 2 choices flares or this exact light. 

Regardless if you use a gun to launch a meteor (seconds of burn time) or a hand held a few mins unless you think someone might be watching a light is far more effective.

Of course as we are sailors hoisting aloft will increase range. This Sirius Signal SOS light is far easier, safer and longer lasting the a bucket of flares.


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

Classic30 said:


> ......the correct and *only* thing to buy is a Laser Flare. It's still classed as a flare, because that's what the regulations request: a flare.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And also not approved in Canada. We have one choice only - flares.


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

The flag and strobe (or SOS) lights are each ONE day and ONE night signal. Usually you need THREE day and night signals.

I've wondered though, if you carried 3 flags and 3 lights, you should be in compliance with the letter of the law. Won't likely please your boarding officer though...

MedSailor


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

mitiempo said:


> And also not approved in Canada. We have one choice only - flares.


Fair point. I'm not all that sure they're approved over here yet either..

I'll be sticking with ordinary flares for a long time yet. Apart from the fact that I just renewed mine, at least I know they meet all the official regs - including the one that they be reliable enough to work should ever I need them to.

PS: A white pyro flare is a handy thing to have in the cockpit whilst single-handing at night in a busy shipping lane.. beats shining a torch on the sails any day.


----------



## hsi88 (May 26, 2015)

I plan to buy the ACR Firefly Waterbug Pro. About $50 and it has the USCG required SOS signal and is small and water activated. I guess I will keep my drawer full of old flares (in plastic). I'm sure they would still work, even many years after the expiration date. But Orion will never see another dime from me for more flares. Thanks ACR !!


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

Here are some references that I recommend reading.

USCG list of approved signals, including non-pyrotechnic

In addition I STAND CORRECTED on the point of neeeding 3 flags and 3 lights. It appears from the CFRs that ONE flag and ONE light will work.

From the CFRs online (underlining and italics are mine)
eCFR ? Code of Federal Regulations
_§28.145 Distress signals.
Except as provided by 28.305, each vessel must be equipped with the distress signals specified in table 28.145.

Table 28.145-Distress Signals

Area	Devices required
Ocean, more than 50 miles from coastline	3 parachute flares, approval series 160.136; plus 6 hand flares, approval series 160.121; plus 3 smoke signals, approval series 160.122.
Ocean, 3-50 miles from the coastline; or more than 3 miles from the coastline on the Great Lakes	3 parachute flares, approval series 160.136, or 160.036; plus 6 hand flares, approval series 160.121 or 160.021; plus 3 smoke signals, approval series 160.122, 160.022, or 160.037.
Coastal waters, excluding the Great Lakes; or within 3 miles of the coastline on the Great Lakes	Night visual distress signals consisting of one electric distress light, approval series 161.013 or 3 approved flares; plus Day visual distress signals consisting of one distress flag, approval series 160.072, or 3 approved flares, or 3 approved smoke signals.1
1If flares are carried, the same 3 flares may be counted toward meeting both the day and night requirement.

[CGD 88-079, 56 FR 40393, Aug. 14, 1991, as amended at 60 FR 48048, Sept. 18, 1995; USCG-2000-7790, 65 FR 58458, Sept. 29, 2000]_


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

88- 
Old flares eventually won't work. How long that takes, depends on how much moisture they are exposed to, and how much oxygen. So personally I keep them in a surplus real military (waterproof) ammo can, with some oxygen absorbers and dessicant packets thrown in before it is closed. (Both available on Amazon.) The can is painted dayglo orange, sealed, and marked with an inventory on the outside, along with a prominent "DO NOT OPEN" to discourage curious fingers. I have no idea how long they will ultimately last that way, but I'd had zero failures with various flares ten years old. 
Also, keeping them in an air-tight metal can, instead of the drawer, protects you against spontaneous combustion. Oh yes, pyros can set themselves off that way. Not common, but memorable.


----------



## Bell duetto (May 25, 2015)

Great posts on getting to the bottom of VDS. But I can tell you 100 percent the only substitute for the flares is the Sirius Signal SOS Distress light. ACR's light although may have an SOS feature, the regulation states that the device must have 161.013 on the light, and can only be that.

I actually looked up the CFR 46 161.013 wow what a lot of work the company went through to engineer this thing. I guess if it were easy there would be someone else besides Sirius Signal. Mnnnnn I just thought of something Sirius is the brightest star in the Orion constellation.....coincidence?


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

hellosailor said:


> 88-
> Old flares eventually won't work. How long that takes, depends on how much moisture they are exposed to, and how much oxygen. So personally I keep them in a surplus real military (waterproof) ammo can, with some oxygen absorbers and dessicant packets thrown in before it is closed. (Both available on Amazon.) The can is painted dayglo orange, sealed, and marked with an inventory on the outside, along with a prominent "DO NOT OPEN" to discourage curious fingers. I have no idea how long they will ultimately last that way, but I'd had zero failures with various flares ten years old.
> Also, keeping them in an air-tight metal can, instead of the drawer, protects you against spontaneous combustion. Oh yes, pyros can set themselves off that way. Not common, but memorable.


Interesting that you'd need to go to that much trouble, HS.

New flares sold over here are packaged in individual heat-sealed clear heavy-duty plastic wrap that moisture (or curious fingers) isn't likely to penetrate anytime soon.


----------



## Bell duetto (May 25, 2015)

SOS Distress Light from Sirius Signal. I purchased one and received it in 3 day's. Very cool and simple operation. Was great that it came with the batteries and ready to go. Crazy bright. Here's a picture . Since I looked into this it seems it's available at the usual marine supply stores now. Very happy with my purchase.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

No real "trouble", Classic. Painting an ammo can is a one-time job, some spare minutes I between the paint drying. Putting a label on the can, also no big deal. I'm a champion graffiti artist and can make 20wpm with a black Sharpie.(VBG)

Putting in the absorbents, a little more time and effort but not a whole lot considering how rarely it has to be done. The alternative is replacing maybe two dozen pyros, not just three of them.

Here, they are also sold in "sealed" poly packages. I spoke to Orion recently about that, asking about longevity. Well, their poly bags are like Ziplock bags when all is said and done. And I've had food go stale from air penetrating the bag, even Ziplock makes heavier "freezer" bags to slow that down, and even those get pinholes in them as they get moved around and age.

What you may not realize, and I learned the hard way, is that pyros CAN SELF COMBUST and start a spontaneous fire. I found smoke coming out of a closet one evening when I was supposed to have gone out. I put out the fire and traced it to "hurricane matches" that lit themselves up in a smoldering fire. That I smelled well before the smoke detectors went off.

Poly bags won't stop that. I'll keep kitchen matches in a peanut butter jar (wide mouth, whole boxes fit in) but I won't keep pyros in glass, I want them in a hermetically sealed metal can, so that if they catch on fire, they also smother themselves in rapid order.

If I have to toss it in a life raft, I know the canister is still going to be sealed and dry, regardless the weather. Poly bags? No thank you. Not fireproof, not really "oxygen" proof. They're really only cheap protection, for goods in transit.

Even a candy tin, or liquor bottle tin, with some electrical tape around the closure, would do better than poly.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

After looking at the price tag of the laser light, I think I'll just stick with the flares. Mine are stored in the flare gun container, some are 12 years old, so I decided to get rid of them by firing them directly into the water next to the boat - they all worked, after 12 long years. Oh, the price of the green laser light was $275 US.

Gary


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Gary, Gary, Gary.

Two weeks away from the 4th of July, less than a month from Bastille Day, and you waste your pyros on...discharging trash into the waters?

What are we going to do with you?

I think you'll have to drive down to South Carolina and pick up a very large box of very loud fireworks to do penance for that sin.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

hellosailor said:


> Gary, Gary, Gary.
> 
> Two weeks away from the 4th of July, less than a month from Bastille Day, and you waste your pyros on...discharging trash into the waters?
> 
> ...


In this part of the world, you could end up with a substantial fine for the pyrotechnics. Sometimes the cops tend to overlook this, but there are times, especially when something goes wrong, they get real nasty and lock some folks up.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

That's why you wait for the 4th of July. When blowing things up is a _mandate _for all Colonials, and wise cops go find some donut shop that needs an inventory done.

Didn't you get the memo? We blow things up on the 4th, the French blow them up on the 14th, the Brits on Guy Fawkes Day (November 5 night)...and then again, much smaller explosions with "Christmas Crackers". And of course, everyone gets a free pass on New Year's Eve.


----------



## 1175914 (Jul 17, 2015)

Sirius Signal Marine Flare Alternative|Pyrotechnic Flare Alternative is the only currently accepted Electric Distress Signal (S-O-S Light) that I can find. It is available from Defender or ordered directly on line from the manufacturer. I understand that West Marine does not carry the product. The product come packaged with a Daytime Distress Flag which makes the whole unit compliant with the CFR/Coast Guard rules and HAS NO EXPIRATION DATE. You'll never have to buy flares again and its safe to have around children.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Daylight distress flag: Kind of a clever kludge to stretch into daylight certification, isn't it?

Think that flag is the FIRST choice of anyone during daylight distress? Ever seen one being used, for that matter?

The night light, fine, all well and good. The flag? Meh. I'd have more respect for them if they'd included a couple of nice fat orange smoke tubs.


----------



## 1175914 (Jul 17, 2015)

I agree that the Distress Flag is sort of hooky but it is the approved non-pyrotecnic day signal. Some sort of a non-pyrotecnic smoke signal would be great but the only ideas I've seen are kyte flying or inflatable distress flags. To bad someone doesn't come up with something that is on a par with the orange smoke flare or tub, that is NOT flamable.

For the time being, I'll be carrying the SOS Light AND a few Orange Smoke Flares even though I hate having the fire potential aboard.


----------



## Perfesser (Nov 21, 2015)

There is only one on the market, the SiriusSignal SOS C-1001. 
It's the only one stamped with its compliance notice-as required by law. 
I wrote to several of the companies (ACR etc.) you would expect to have compliant products, but they wrote back saying, "No".


----------



## jsaronson (Dec 13, 2011)

Pyacht sells them. Defender too


----------



## SSgtPit (Nov 14, 2015)

I like the Day-Glo ammo can concept and am definitely doing that. I have several left over from my USMC days. I've filled them with diesel fuel or really hot water and Tide to wash parts. Clamp the lid down and agitate the heck out of it. I use the diesel for years.
I save all those desiccant packs that come in stuff I buy and use them for my underwater cameras. Works great and they're free. Since I live in Colorado, it takes only a a few weeks for them dry out again after a trip. I think our humidity is 6%.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Pit-
Most of the desiccant packs are re-useable, and instead of waiting weeks for them to dry out, you just pop 'em in a toaster oven set on "low" for an hour or so. But instead of wondering, just buy the packets that are in metal tins (about 1"x2-1/2"x 1/4") online, usually with a color-changing marker window on them so you can tell if they need to be dried out again.
Some of the "desiccant" packs in foods are not desiccants anymore, they are one-shot oxygen absorbers. Looks identical. And also available online, cheap in bags of 25-100 packets. There are also desiccant "pills" for camera cases, about the size of a vitamin capsule in case you need a compact absorber.


----------



## jlaskowsky73 (Jul 18, 2013)

Amazon.com: Sirius Signal SOS Distress Light - SOS C-1001

I bought a Sirius Signal for each boat they are awesome. Just remember to bring along a few extra C cell batteries and set a reminder to replace them every year. No more replacing flairs and torches every few years. Its a heck of a lot cheaper in the long run.


----------

